# i cloud ( lion et snow leopard)



## Rmivilla (5 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

j'ai un MacBookPro sous lion et un IPhone sous ios5, donc je peux faire migrer mon compte MobileMe vers ICloud  sauf qu'il me reste un G5 sous SnowLeopard que je conserve dans mon bureau et qui me sert principalement à la bureautique et mel, web 
Qu'adviendra t'il de mes synchro mel, signets Safari, carnet d'adresses et ICal ??
Merci d'avance


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

iCloud requiert Lion. Un G5 ne pouvant accueillir Lion, la synchro ne se fera pas avec ce Mac là, à l'exception des mails car le compte iCloud est en IMAP et avec l'IMAP la synchro est automatique (sous rêver que tu puisses utiliser ton compte mail iCloud sur ce G5).


----------



## lepetitpiero (5 Novembre 2011)

Un G5 sous Snow Leopard??? c'est nouveau  tu dois vouloir dire Leopard


----------



## Rmivilla (5 Novembre 2011)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> Un G5 sous Snow Leopard??? c'est nouveau  tu dois vouloir dire Leopard



Je confirme, Un G5 sous Snow Leopard!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Novembre 2011)

Rmivilla a dit:


> Je confirme, Un G5 sous Snow Leopard!



Ah non ! Ca, ce n'est pas possible !

G5 = processeur Power PC

Snow Leopard = processeur Intel uniquement.


----------



## Sly54 (5 Novembre 2011)

Rmivilla a dit:


> Je confirme, Un G5 sous Snow Leopard!



Menu pomme, A propos de ce Mac : kesk'il est écrit ?


----------



## Rmivilla (5 Novembre 2011)

iDuck a dit:


> Ah non ! Ca, ce n'est pas possible !
> 
> G5 = processeur Power PC
> 
> Snow Leopard = processeur Intel uniquement.



oui, c'est le 10.5 ! Mais çà ne change rien à mon problème initial !
A moins que je ne crée un compte I cloud gratuit entre mes mac intel et iPhone et que je garde mon compte MobileMe jusqu'en juin 2012!J'aurai peut$être alors assez de sous pour me payer un petit MacIntel ?
Je synchronise mes signets, iCal et carnet d'adresse avec ICloud et les mel, signatures etc . avec MobileMe !!
Hum, çà me parrait hasardeux !!


----------



## lepetitpiero (5 Novembre 2011)

Donc 10.5 c'est Leopard et non Snow Leopard ( 10.6) systèmes fort différents. Le G5 n'est plus du tout upgradable. 
Ce que tu préconise est une solution ( deux comptes... deux Apple ID) Mais après tu vas être embété car à ce jour il n'est pas possible de fusioner deux Apple ID

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h08 ----------

Pas possible de synchroniser deux comptes sur un iphone à mon avis... à voir


----------



## guytoon48 (11 Novembre 2011)

Rmivilla a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> j'ai un MacBookPro sous lion et un IPhone sous ios5, donc je peux faire migrer mon compte MobileMe vers ICloud  sauf qu'il me reste un G5 sous SnowLeopard que je conserve dans mon bureau et qui me sert principalement à la bureautique et mel, web
> Qu'adviendra t'il de mes synchro mel, signets Safari, carnet d'adresses et ICal ??
> Merci d'avance



Bonjour,

Un G5 ne peut pas accueillir Snow Leopard; seuls les Mac Pro (proc Intel) le peuvent!!


----------

